# New P99 AS owner



## pfred (Oct 26, 2008)

New to the forum - I purchased the walther yesterday after a month search for P99AS - not sure why they are so hard to find. Saw plenty of QA, but had my head set on the AS. Had one store tell me not to even bother ordering one until next year because no wholesalers are stocking them. I ended up finding it at the Sportsmans Warehouse in St.Cloud, MN.

Ran about 150 rounds thru it today and didn't have any FTE's. The gun is crazy accurate. All smiles here....:smt070


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

brokenimage

-Jeff-


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

thats nice a gun, im actually looking on picking one up to replace my beretta


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, this gun is awesome. It's my fav handgun of all time. The trigger will smooth out and lighten a bit the more you use it.

Right now, Walther USA is not importing any A/S models - so, that is why they are hard to find. They did this in 2005 until Spring 06 - and I too had a hard time finding 1 at that time.


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun and enjoy it. I have been looking for one 9mm AS, but no luck. I'm thinking on getting an FNP9 or M&P9 in the mean time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 9mm FNP - very nice!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Love the P99/SW99 AS guns. I've got four of them in three different calibers and 3 different frame sizes. IMO a very under rated gun.


----------



## mbfjr (Jun 18, 2008)

I was in a gun shop in Duluth, GA Saturday and the guy behind the counter told me they were not making the P99 anymore... any truth to that rumor? I have been looking locally for a P99C for a while with no luck....which trigger do you all prefer? the AS or the QA?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mbfjr said:


> I was in a gun shop in Duluth, GA Saturday and the guy behind the counter told me they were not making the P99 anymore... any truth to that rumor? I have been looking locally for a P99C for a while with no luck....which trigger do you all prefer? the AS or the QA?


From four posts above yours...



Shipwreck said:


> Right now, Walther USA is not importing any A/S models - so, that is why they are hard to find. They did this in 2005 until Spring 06 - and I too had a hard time finding 1 at that time.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

mbfjr said:


> I was in a gun shop in Duluth, GA Saturday and the guy behind the counter told me they were not making the P99 anymore... any truth to that rumor? I have been looking locally for a P99C for a while with no luck....which trigger do you all prefer? the AS or the QA?


The guy behind the counter doesn't know what he is talking about.

The trigger is personal preference. If you prefer a DAO like a Glock, the QA is for you. If you prefer a traditional DA, go with the AS.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got one of these on my 3 day wait right now. I pick it up thursday. I can't wait to try it out this weekend. We can all thank shipwreck answering all my annoying PM's and converting me into another Walther owner.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

AS lover here too. Glad I got them when I could, I've not seen one since. Great find! Had to be a good (NOT) reason why they don't import them anymore. I'd guess (pure guess BTW) it was for the dummy's that found the DA/SA trigger confusing...


----------



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

*Got My New P99 A Month Ago.*

I ordered a new P99 in September 08, and received it in Dec 08. I ordered it at my local gun shop in Massachusetts.

Well worth the wait

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

